# Weekend Whatever



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, just felt like putting this together. If you could have a weekend alone with one of these women and do whatever you wanted to with/to them who would you choose?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

Carrie would choose me so I choose her.


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 21, 2011)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 21, 2011)

Bob Hoskins


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd wear that high-yella Halle Berry out.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 21, 2011)

drew carrey


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 21, 2011)

Ric Flair


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok ok. I guess I should have included some men on this pole for the cack suckas out there. That is my fault


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

Tough choices.






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Ok, just felt like putting this together. If you could have a weekend alone with one of these women and do whatever you wanted to with/to them who would you choose?


 
I would give my cock a ride inside all except Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I would give my cock a ride inside all except Kate Beckinsale.


 
I realize that most (straight) guys would give them all a good fucking, but the point is to choose one....And why not kate beckinsale just wondering?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 21, 2011)

Chris Farley


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 21, 2011)

I would like to stick my weiner in Alba's poop hole.


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Chris Farley



Alive or dead?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not picky


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 21, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm not picky


 
Your love affair with D-Gutsky, Apie, and C'Stabbin makes that painfully obvious.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Tough choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These were my #1 and #2 also. Had to go with Halle and experience.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 21, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Alive or dead?


 

I'd rail a line off of his dead cold nipple.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 21, 2011)

How in the hell did Kate Beckinsale start getting hotter after 20? The chick has some sort of freak DNA. She keeps getting hotter the older she gets.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

KelJu said:


> How in the hell did Kate Beckinsale start getting hotter after 20? The chick has some sort of freak DNA. She keeps getting hotter the older she gets.


 
Yep, I'd suck a wet fart out of her.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I would like to stick my weiner in Alba's poop hole.


 
I would even do it while she was pooping.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 21, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I would give my cock a ride inside all except Kate Beckinsale.





ManInBlack said:


> I realize that most (straight) guys would give them all a good fucking, but the point is to choose one....And why not kate beckinsale just wondering?



Because he loves View attachment 33656


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Because he loves View attachment 33656


 
We should make another poll on whether or not each person that saw this picture opened it up in a seperate window to get a bigger view.....


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 21, 2011)

KelJu said:


> How in the hell did Kate Beckinsale start getting hotter after 20? The chick has some sort of freak DNA. She keeps getting hotter the older she gets.


 
You need your eyes checked buddy. But to each his own.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 21, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You need your eyes checked buddy. But to each his own.


 
What do you find unnattractive about her? BESIDES the fact that she doesn't have a penis i mean.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 21, 2011)

Has Jessica Alba on poll but no Jessica Biel?

Toss up between Alba and Beckinsale.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Has Jessica Alba on poll but no *Jessica Biel*?
> 
> Toss up between Alba and Beckinsale.



You might have seen these already...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have, and they are why I asked about her absence from the poll.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 22, 2011)

You know I almost included her, im sure she would have had some votes but i dunno about beating out ole Kate.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> What do you find unnattractive about her? BESIDES the fact that she doesn't have a penis i mean.


 
This a 2011 photo and nothing about this jumps out at me.










I'd take someone like Charlie Sheen's former toy Bree Olsen over her any day.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, so you pic a picture of her where she is making a stupid ass face......






The bitch is bangin and you are a fag if you dont think so.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 22, 2011)

this bitch looks like a fucked up chipmunk


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2011)

agreed^^^^   Beckinsale is hot as fuck.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Ok, so you pic a picture of her where she is making a stupid ass face......
> 
> 
> 
> The bitch is bangin and you are a fag if you dont think so.


 


ManInBlack said:


> this bitch looks like a fucked up chipmunk


 
Hey asswipe, you don't have authority to call anyone stupid.

And basically posted to the same type of pics with Kate.

So again you need your eyes checked or a brain transplant.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 23, 2011)

You're a dipshit.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 23, 2011)

The thing about the picture that *I* posted of Bree Olsen is that she is not MAKING a silly face like Kate was in the picture of her, rather, Bree is just smiling and still has a hideous face PERIOD. I will say she has a hot body.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> You're a dipshit.


 
Awww, you're so sweet.



ManInBlack said:


> The thing about the picture that *I* posted of Bree Olsen is that she is not MAKING a silly face like Kate was in the picture of her, rather, Bree is just smiling and still has a hideous face PERIOD. I will say she has a hot body.


 
Hideous face PERIOD. Wow you are dumber than I imagined.

Kate was smiling, how the fuck is that silly? Moronic fathead.

I'm done wasting time with you.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> This a 2011 photo and nothing about this jumps out at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 33688  Thats because you both have something in common


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Awww, you're so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a tranny. Your opinion means nothing why dont you have a shotgun shell for dinner my winchester will deliver it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Thats because you both have something in common


 
Why would your sister request you to witness her blowjobs + take pics?

Bizarre and very disturbed family you have there, hope you freaks stay in one town.



D-Latsky said:


> You are a tranny. Your opinion means nothing why dont you have a shotgun shell for dinner my winchester will deliver it.


 
No thanks.

But I'll send you a cake to celebrate the "end" of your "challenge".

Just be careful not to cut your tongue or throat on the sharp things inside.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 25, 2011)

I would say, I would love to spend the day shopping with Jessica Alba.  From what I see of her, she seems really down to earth, funny super friendly.  I could be wrong, but that is how she comes off to me, and she is super beautiful.  Us hotties have to stick together,


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 25, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I would say, I would love to spend the day shopping with Jessica Alba. From what I see of her, she seems really down to earth, funny super friendly. I could be wrong, but that is how she comes off to me, and she is super beautiful. Us hotties have to stick together,


 
LOL, I can honestly say that _shopping_ was never something that crossed my mind in terms of spending a weekend with one of these fine women, but to each his (or her) own.


----------

